# Steroid Side effects?



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Harvey has been on the Steroids since Wednesday night. I have noticed him drinking and weeing more (expected) but he isn't so playful and a bit grumpy. Just seems a little down. Is this a normal side effect of the steroids? 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

sue&harvey said:


> Harvey has been on the Steroids since Wednesday night. I have noticed him drinking and weeing more (expected) but he isn't so playful and a bit grumpy. Just seems a little down. Is this a normal side effect of the steroids?
> 
> Thanks


There are loads and loads and loads!

The ones you mention are common as is a greatly increaced appetite!

Also any wounds on the dog will take a lot longer to heal!

Hair thinning. fur loss
to name but a few!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Phew... He had a few grumbles before starting these, but he has been quite grumpy and not his usual playful self. Just wondered if it was the tablets, or the "condition". If it was the latter it may change what the vets do about it, iyswim. 

Thanks DT


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I think steroids amplify whatever is going on regardless of his condition. It just brings out everything so if he tends to be a bit off occasionally but covers it well - my take is that the steroids would amplify that - hope that makes sense.

(i sent you a message yesterday-havent had a reply.Hope my wording didnt offend-wasnt meant to)


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I think steroids amplify whatever is going on regardless of his condition. It just brings out everything so if he tends to be a bit off occasionally but covers it well - my take is that the steroids would amplify that - hope that makes sense.
> 
> (i sent you a message yesterday-havent had a reply.Hope my wording didnt offend-wasnt meant to)


I see what you mean. It is unusual for him to proper growl. I do wonder if it is starting to get to him more than he lets on. Will mention to the vet I think.

Didn't get message, sorry will go looky now. Sure you won't have offended me


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

And to be remembered is - long term use of steriods can mask other things that are going on! but sure you vet will be vigilent in watching out for any unexpected changes

Can we ask what are the steriods prescribed for


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And to be remembered is - long term use of steriods can mask other things that are going on! but sure you vet will be vigilent in watching out for any unexpected changes
> 
> Can we ask what are the steriods prescribed for


He is going in for the Broncospy on Wednesday, and vet wanted to try Steroids, just to rule out possibillity of allergen triggered cough. He is still on the AB's too. Vet did say on the phone he does not want Harv on them long term. Very adament on that. Do you think I should call them about the change as they wont see him until Wednesday.

I may sound silly but Harv is my first "own" dog, and not had to deal with stuff like this before. 
ETA link. This was the tread from the other day 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/141482-looks-like-its-not-over-yet.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

We have had 2 dogs on long term steroids and found that initially they become depressed, after a while they can become hyperactive. 
Fur loss effected both as did increased thirst and hunger.
The depression comes back when you try to wean them off if they have been on them for a month or more


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

sue&harvey said:


> He is going in for the Broncospy on Wednesday, and vet wanted to try Steroids, just to rule out possibillity of allergen triggered cough. He is still on the AB's too. Vet did say on the phone he does not want Harv on them long term. Very adament on that. Do you think I should call them about the change as they wont see him until Wednesday.
> 
> I may sound silly but Harv is my first "own" dog, and not had to deal with stuff like this before.
> ETA link. This was the tread from the other day
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/141482-looks-like-its-not-over-yet.html


If you are worried get it checked.
You would never forgive yourself if it wasn't an effect of the steroids.
You won't know without checking that his cough hasn't progressed to something else


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

rona said:


> We have had 2 dogs on long term steroids and found that initially they become depressed, after a while they can become hyperactive.
> Fur loss effected both as did increased thirst and hunger.
> The depression comes back when you try to wean them off if they have been on them for a month or more


That would explain that then. Not noticed fur loss, but hopefully wont as it is only a short course. :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

sue&harvey said:


> That would explain that then. Not noticed fur loss, but hopefully wont as it is only a short course. :001_unsure:


Thinning of the fur came with ours after prolonged use and high doses.
Really do not think much damage will be done bewteen now and Wednesday!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I often think the steroids set off all Mavis's problems as there are a lot of people of opionion that they can trigger a pancreatits attack..Mavis was on them prior to her first attack and her second...i sometimes think a lot of vets just dish them out instead of trying to find the real problem :confused1:

Juliex


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> I often think the steroids set off all Mavis's problems as there are a lot of people of opionion that they can trigger a pancreatits attack..Mavis was on them prior to her first attack and her second...i sometimes think a lot of vets just dish them out instead of trying to find the real problem :confused1:
> 
> Juliex


Don't tell her that!!!!
She's worried enough as it is


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> I often think the steroids set off all Mavis's problems as there are a lot of people of opionion that they can trigger a pancreatits attack..Mavis was on them prior to her first attack and her second...i sometimes think a lot of vets just dish them out instead of trying to find the real problem :confused1:
> 
> Juliex


:scared: Poor Mavis  Thankfully they have done x-rays, and planned the Broncoscopy, so they are trying to find the problem. Just hope Wednesday shows something treatable.

Just about to give the vets a call, and see what they say. If not it's going to worry me and then could be emergency vets


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

rona said:


> Don't tell her that!!!!
> She's worried enough as it is


 :scared: he will be fine...many dogs have them and they have no problems..


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope the vet's can put your mind at ease. 

Dont excuse yourself as being a first time owner - you are very caring and concerned. 

Any decent owner would feel the same in your shoes and it's great to be able to throw ideas around here for some help.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

They are going to call back. They said he should pick up on them rather than go down, but she couldn't speak to the vet who is treating him so spoke to the lady. She is going to chat with Rob then get back to me. 

Hopefully before 12 or I will be in driving lesson  Luckily she knows about this so should be understanding.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good - a conflab re Harvey before getting back to you - cant ask for more:thumbup:

Hope they are able to come back with some encouraging news for you


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Vets just called. The grumpyness could be a side effect so have to stop them, if he is still grumps on monday we have to call back and give an update. May give him something else, recommence steroids, or do nothing till wednesday. 

Why can't it be simple


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Aw dear - must be terrible to have everything so up in the air but better than carrying on regardless with the steroids. Lets hope he carry's on ok till Wednesday and then you have some news.


----------



## sandymere (Jan 4, 2010)

Not wishing to alarm as it's unlikely but talk to the vet about steriod induced diabetes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Which steroids was he on?


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Prednicare 5mg, 2 x daily. He only had 4 doses, so I doubt diabetic state would have been induced with that dosage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

sue&harvey said:


> Prednicare 5mg, 2 x daily. He only had 4 doses, so I doubt diabetic state would have been induced with that dosage.


I prefare using Medrone V because Prednicare caused my girl to have fits. 

You could ask to use Medrone V if steroids are going to be a long term thing.

Steroids react differently with each dog, no vet I have ever met has met a dog that had fits off prednicare. But as soon as we stopped the meds the fits and leg pains stopped.

Good luck and I hope steroids are not needed in the long term.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

sue&harvey said:


> Prednicare 5mg, 2 x daily. He only had 4 doses, so I doubt diabetic state would have been induced with that dosage.


That is a very very low dose! having said that do not know the weight of your dog.

We were at one stage on 125mg!

Opps! sorry were were on predisolone


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> That is a very very low dose! having said that do not know the weight of your dog.
> 
> We were at one stage on 125mg!
> 
> Opps! sorry were were on predisolone


Same thing.... 

I know it as Prednisolone but its prednicare.

We were on 195mg a day. Though it changes.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Kira has had Prednisolone long term, no coat loss (has even more now she's spayed) does drink more than the others. Have noticed since shes been on them (7years) she can get very grumpy with the others. 
depending how much she coughs we try to limit her to one every other day.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

He is 12 kg. It is a low dose. Having said that the average human would take 40mg of Prednisolone for bronchial problems. So in that aspect it is in proportion. 

Because he is such a young dog the vet is desperate not to have him on steroids long term, and if they are the cause of this grump or exasperating it, I really dont either. He is a naturally bouncy and up for a play. Just not the last few days


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

sue&harvey said:


> He is 12 kg. It is a low dose. Having said that the average human would take 40mg of Prednisolone for bronchial problems. So in that aspect it is in proportion.
> 
> Because he is such a young dog the vet is desperate not to have him on steroids long term, and if they are the cause of this grump or exasperating it, I really dont either. He is a naturally bouncy and up for a play. Just not the last few days


Scorchers 20kg, We lowered her dose she's now on 50mg a day as shes on anti-biotics too which are working great.

I hope your boy gets better soon.


----------

